# Been a while, and...



## mehitabel (Mar 18, 2004)

It's been some time since I posted, but when I started thinking about my next GSD, there's nowhere else I'd go!

Hard to believe, but my sweet Lucy is ELEVEN now--she was just a baby when I joined up here. She's going strong and is still (always) my puppy, but looking ahead, I think I'll be ready for an actual puppy soon.

I have some time--I'm going out of town quite a bit in the late winter/early spring, so I'm not looking to get a new baby until April or so. I'm in Texas and willing to go a little farther to find just the right dog.

I'm not a dog professional and want a good, healthy companion dog. I do believe very strongly in consistent training (for me and the dog!) and am, of course, willing to back that up in practice. I want good hips/elbows, DM testing, and all the rest.

Anyone in the Texas/Southwest area with recommendations? I've done some internet research on breeders in the state and surrounding areas, but would love to hear what you all have to say. Thanks!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Welcome back  There's been a lot of people looking for puppies lately so if you keep wandering around the site you should bump into some with good recommendations. Not so sure how close to Texas they are but ROAD TRIP! 

Good luck with your search !


----------

